# Lost my SD Card, what happens if I replace it in terms of root?



## w4lly (Jul 13, 2011)

So, i was trying to pull my micro SD card out on the subway, and it flung away and into oblivion. Could not find it. It was an 8GB card that had nothing really important on it, accept for my clockwork mod and all my root-stuff/nandroid backups.

I'm currently running Prime 1.7, but if I buy a new card, will I have to re-root my device? I dont want to loose my setup..


----------



## revenge8 (Jun 10, 2011)

you should be perfectly fine, you wont lose anything.. just buy a new card then make a new nandroid backup... most stuff on the TF is saved to the internal memory anyways.



w4lly said:


> So, i was trying to pull my micro SD card out on the subway, and it flung away and into oblivion. Could not find it. It was an 8GB card that had nothing really important on it, accept for my clockwork mod and all my root-stuff/nandroid backups.
> 
> I'm currently running Prime 1.7, but if I buy a new card, will I have to re-root my device? I dont want to loose my setup..


----------



## dirtyfingers (Jun 7, 2011)

You are fine no need to reroot. I usually back my SD card up to my computer every couple weeks just in case it gets corrupted or lost. Just make a nandroid when you get a new card and you'll be straight.


----------

